# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > سوال: چطور یک برنامه را فقط یک بار روی سیستم کاربر اجرا کنم؟

## Pouyan2010

سلام
دوستان من می خوام برای یک شرکت برنامه نویسی، قفل نرم افزاری بنویسم، اما مشکلم اینه که من اونا به صورت یک فایلdll در آوردم و برنامه نویسی اون شرکته هم اون فایل را به پروژش اضافه می کنه و برنامه کار میکنه. حالا من چطور می تونم این فایل را طوری تنظیمش کنم که فقط یک بار روی برنامه برنامه نویس اضافه بشه و دیگه کار نده؟ :متفکر: 
منظورم اینه که این فایل من فقط باید یک بار در پروژه اضافه بشه و دیگه کار نکنه. در واقع یک هر برنامه با یک قفل نرم افزاری کار کنه.
ممنون اگه کمکم کنید چون خیلی گیر کردم.

----------


## aram_2

بیشار توضیح بده

----------


## Pouyan2010

ببین در واقع من فایل قفل رو ساختم اونم با پسوندdll، حالا این فایل رو میدمش به برنامه نویس، می خوام برنامه نویسی وقتی برای اولین بار اونا تو پروژش اضافه کرد، دیگه نتونه از اون فایل در پروژه های دیگه استفاده کنه. در واقع هر نرم افزار یک فایل قفل داشته باشه.

----------

